# Take a Picture of Your Tobacco Thread



## Blaylock-cl

This thread will be devoted to how different types/brands of tobacco LOOK, in the original tin or out in bulk.

-Take a picture of the tobacco (one picture should be enough).

-You can post a link of the tobacco from your review of it or a link from another site such as *Tobacco Reviews* 

-Please don't quote photos if you reply. When we're talking multiple pages, it's tedious to scroll through the same pics.

Let's see that tobacco! p

*Note:*This thread was originally conceived by *Vox3l*. Thank you for coming up with this GREAT idea! Here is the original thread: Tobacco Appearances

Also: Thanks to *Darien/woops*, the [#] after the tobacco, corresponds to the specific page number where you can find that tobacco posted in the thread provided your using the "Forum Default" page setting.

Updated Tobacco Lists (9/11/2010)
*-A&C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe [17]
-A&C Petersen Caledonian Original Navy Cut Melange #499 [17]
-Astley's #44 Dark Virginia Flake [21]
-Bells Three Nuns (from the early 90s [16]
-Balken Sasieni [19]
-Brown & Williamson Sir Walter Raleigh [3]
-Butera Pelican [12]
-Butera Kingfisher [2]
-C&D Afterhours [8]
-C&D Bow Legged Bear [15]
-C&D Bayou Morning Flake [9]
-C&D Burley Flake #1 [8]
-C&D Burley Flake #2 [9]
-C&D Burley Flake #3 [9]
-C&D da VINCI [15]
-C&D Exhausted Rooster [21]
-C&D Safe Harbor Flake [17]
-C&D Night Train [4]
-C&D Opening Night [9]
-C&D Sunday Picnic [8]
-CAO Eileen's Dream [15]
-Capstan Original Navy Cut [3]
-Carter Hall 
-Covent Anniversary 180 [16]
-Dan Tobacco Da Vinci [2]
-Dan Tobacco Gordon Pym [2]
-Dan Tobacco Hamborger Veermaster [6]
-Dan Tobacco Tordenskjold VA Slices [3]
-Dan Tobacco Treasures of Ireland: Galway [13]
-Dan Tobacco Treasures of Ireland: Limerick [12]
-Davidoff Scottish Mixture [16]
-Dunhill My Mixture 965 [2]
-Dunhill Nightcap [3]
-Dunhill Royal Yacht Mixture Regular [3][19]
-Echte Friesche Heeren-Baai [3]
-Edgeworth Ready Rubbed [17]
-Erinmore Flake [2,4]
-Esoterica Dorchester Louisiana Perique [17]
-Esoterica Margate [19]
-Esoterica Penzance [4]
-Esoterica Stonehaven [7, 10, 4, 14]
-Esoterica Tilbury [13]
-Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug [15]
-Fribourg & Treyer Vintage [16]
-G&H Brown Irish X [7]
-G.L. Pease Ashbury [13]
-G.L. Pease Cairo [5]
-G.L. Pease Cumberland [12]
-G.L. Pease Haddo`s Delight [9]
-G.L. Pease Robusto [5]
-G.L. Pease Union Square [5]
-G.L. Pease Westminster [1]
-H&H Anniversary Kake [3, 11]
-H&H Marble Kake [11]
-H&H Rolando's Own [11]
-J.F. Germain Brown Flake [10]
-J.F. Germain 1820 Smoking Mixture [3]
-J.F. Germain Royal Jersey Cavendish and VA [3]
-J.F. Germain Uncle Tom's Smoking Mixture [15]
-Levin Pipes International Gorgorath [15]
-Low Country Santee [13]
-Low Country Waccamaw [4]
-Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake [14]
-Mac Baren H&H Acadian Perique [9]
-Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia [3]
-Mac Baren Navy Flake [1, 4, 9, 17]
-Mac Baren Plumcake [4]
-Mac Baren Scottish Blend [13]
-Maple Street (Sutliffe Tobacco Co)
-McClelland 3 Oaks [18]
-McClelland Black Shag [14] 
-McClelland Blackwoods Flake [5]
-McClelland British Woods [13]
-McClelland Christmas Cheer (2007, 2008) [1, 17]
-McClelland Dominican Glory Maduro [2]
-McClelland Frog Morton [5]
-McClelland Grand Orientals: Classic Samsun [5]
-McClelland Grand Orientals: Yenidje Highlander [2]
-McClelland Grey Havens [6]
-McClelland Holiday Spirit 2008 [2]
-McClelland Oriental [8]
-McClelland St. James Woods [13]
-McClelland Virginia #24 [17]
-McConnell's Scottish Cake [17]
-Middleton's Cherry Blend [1]
-Murray's Warrior Plug [1]
-Old Virginia Tobacco Company - Manassas [6]
-Paul Olsen A's My Own Blend 7000 [3]
-Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut [14]
-Peter Stokkbye English Opulence [17]
-Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake [4]
-Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake [14]
-Peterson Connoisseur's Choice [8]
-Peterson Irish Flake [5]
-Peterson Gold Blend [5]
-Peterson Old Dublin [10]
-Peterson Perfect Plug (3P's) [12] 
-Peterson Sunset Breeze [3]
-Peterson University Flake [13]
-Prince Albert [3]
-Rattray's Black Mallory [12]
-Rattray's Hal O' the Wynd [2]
-Rattray's Marlin Flake [9]
-Rattray's Red Rapparee [18]
-Reigles Blend Harvest Cut Flake [17]
-Reigles Blend Georgian Cream [17]
-Reigles Blend Gingerbread [17]
-Reiner LGF [5, 6]
-Reiner Professional [2]
-Robert McConnell Folded Flake [16]
-Robert McConnell Glen Piper [15]
-Robert McConnell Red VI [3]
-Samuel Gawith 1792 Dark Kendal Flake [1, 4]
-Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake [5]
-Samuel Gawith Brown #4 Finest Kendal Twist [1]
-Samuel Gawith Celtic Talisman [13]
-Samual Gawith Fire Dance Flake [9, 15]
-Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake [4]
-Samuel Gawith Golden Glow [13]
-Samuel Gawith Navy Flake [15]
-Solani Aged Burley Flake [5, 12]
-St Bruno [6]
-Tinderbox Wilshire [3]
-Van Rossems Troost Aromatic Cavendish [3]
-Van Rossems Troost Special Cavendish [3]
-Vicent Manil Val Ardennais Pur Semois [16]
-Wessex Burley Slice [13]
-W.O. Larsen Signature [10]*

.


----------



## Dzrtrat

Woohoo the first post........a turd in a tin or a prawn . Haven't smoked it yet so I know nothing about it and I don't know if there is a review of this here at CS, because I'm lazy, but here's a little bit about it.

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_...PHA=B&TID=1011


----------



## rx2010

I am 100% certain that this is a turd :r


----------



## Vox3l

I'm glad to see this played out! Nobody had posted in the last thread for a while and I didn't want to start a new one!

Here's Escudo, as posted in the first thread.


----------



## Mister Moo

One of the great humblers...










A dictionary reference to "tonquin" refers you to: *tonka bean - fragrant black nutlike seeds of the tonka bean tree; used in perfumes and medicines and as a substitute for vanilla*

Tobacco Reviews (http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_deta...PHA=1&TID=1004) says a tonquin flavor is added to Tanzanian leaf that has first been baked and pressed; contents include VA and oriental - is the oriental the Tanz? I don't know what's what with this stuff but I finally bought a tin and, after the first five minutes I was ready to dump the bowl before I ruined my pipe. Dag.... what a strange taste. Lakeland-ie floral running parallel to a kick-ass stoved VA punch.

Before I pitched it I slowed down a bit and gave it a little more thought; it isn't like anything else I ever smoked. Kind of "wow" and weird. The flake, folded and stuffed, was flexible but not moist. The light was easy and the burn was steady. Only a tamp or two was needed to smoke the bowl to ash. Scads of smoke if you want it.

Over the next half hour the weird gave way to the wow factor.


----------



## tzilt

I think 1792 is like the birch beer of the tobacco world. First sip and its Yeow! What the frick is this crap? I better have another sip and investigate...

Next thing you know you get excited whenever there is birch beer on the menu.



Mister Moo said:


> One of the great humblers...
> 
> A dictionary reference to "tonquin" refers you to: *tonka bean - fragrant black nutlike seeds of the tonka bean tree; used in perfumes and medicines and as a substitute for vanilla*
> 
> Tobacco Reviews (http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_deta...PHA=1&TID=1004) says a tonquin flavor is added to Tanzanian leaf that has first been baked and pressed; contents include VA and oriental - is the oriental the Tanz? I don't know what's what with this stuff but I finally bought a tin and, after the first five minutes I was ready to dump the bowl before I ruined my pipe. Dag.... what a strange taste. Lakeland-ie floral running parallel to a kick-ass stoved VA punch.
> 
> Before I pitched it I slowed down a bit and gave it a little more thought; it isn't like anything else I ever smoked. Kind of "wow" and weird. The flake, folded and stuffed, was flexible but not moist. The light was easy and the burn was steady. Only a tamp or two was needed to smoke the bowl to ash. Scads of smoke if you want it.
> 
> Over the next half hour the weird gave way to the wow factor.


----------



## imperial Stout

GL Pease Westminster & McClelland Christmas Cheer 2007


----------



## Dzrtrat

Got this today!! Lancer's Slices in 500gm bulk, a great English blend IMHO, very well balanced, I like it in the morning.
(sorry, I suck at taking pictures.)

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=L&TID=2482


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Murray's Warrior Plug










'... a blend of, say, 70% va and 30% burley/kentucky, with perhaps a hint of tonquin flavour. Almost black and very compressed, medium-strong. deep, rich, semi-sweet taste, slow burning'.


----------



## yellowgoat

Looks like something else,man! :ss been to Morocco lately?


----------



## Vrbas

Sheesh, that Warrior Plug looks like obsidian or volcano rock


----------



## Mister Moo

MacBarens Navy Flake - packed in a glitzy gold embossed foil wrapper, full tin-width flake, (detail rubbed out). MNF will fold, screw in and stuff very well. The flakes tend to be dry (ready to smoke), thinly cut and fragile.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I wanted to take this opportunity to give recognition to Vox3l for coming up with the idea to start this thread! Thank you!!! :tu

Here is the original thread:Tobacco Appearances


----------



## Dzrtrat

Blaylock said:


> I wanted to take this opportunity to give recognition to Vox3l for coming up with the idea to start this thread! Thank you!!! :tu
> 
> Here is the original thread:Tobacco Appearances


Agreed!! Good Job Vox3l, this has been a fun thread. I would also like to thank Blaylock for hooking us all up, and for the work he does around here that, at times, goes unappreciated.


----------



## Mister Moo

Dzrtrat said:


> Agreed!! Good Job Vox3l, this has been a fun thread. I would also like to thank Blaylock for hooking us all up, and for the work he does around here that, at times, goes unappreciated.


:tpd: Well done. (clap clap clap)


----------



## tzilt

tzaddi said:


> I couldn't resist being a part if this thread any longer.
> This thread is getting very fragrant!


Nice touch making all of the images links to the reviews!


----------



## Big D KC

Wow that must be a heck of a camera! Great pictures tzaddi!!


----------



## tzaddi

tzilt said:


> Nice touch making all of the images links to the reviews!


U B smart 



Big D KC said:


> Wow that must be a heck of a camera! Great pictures tzaddi!!


Actually the camera is over 5 years old and in the digital world that makes sit ancient. It can still take a few good ones with a little post production work. Now that many of the DSLRs have active viewing screens a new camera could be in the cards for next year, it's all about the $$. 

This thread fills my senses, thanks guys for contributing.:tu


----------



## drastic_quench

tzaddi said:


> Actually the camera is over 5 years old and in the digital world that makes sit ancient. It can still take a few good ones with a little post production work. Now that many of the DSLRs have active viewing screens a new camera could be in the cards for next year, it's all about the $$.


Really? How many mega pixels is it?


----------



## mugwump

Pics aren't great but I thought some would like to see this new baccy.


----------



## Dzrtrat

tzaddi said:


> I couldn't resist being a part if this thread any longer.
> This thread is getting very fragrant!


Nice job Richard, ya make me want a bowl.


----------



## tzaddi

drastic_quench said:


> Really? How many mega pixels is it?


5 , that was top of the line back then


mugwump said:


> Pics aren't great but I thought some would like to see this new baccy.


Pics are good enough to smell the pecan and cocoa, looks good


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Great job with the pictures, guys! :tu

Wanted to tell you that I put an *"Updated Tobacco List"* in the first post of the thread. It shows all the tobaccos we've pictured to date. That way we'll all have an easy reference for what's been displayed in here.

I'll update it from time to time as we move on.

p


----------



## mugwump

That Grouse-Moor looks like it has some age on it. Very nice!


----------



## Vox3l

Blaylock said:


> *Note:*This thread was originally conceived by *Vox3l*. Thank you for coming up with this GREAT idea! Here is the original thread: Tobacco Appearances


Thanks for the shout out! Though I can't take that much credit, as the thread we have here now is a product of everyone who contributed to the first one! All I did was post an idea, you guys turned it in to something great! :tu I'm glad to see how well it's doing!


----------



## dartplayer1

Great thread you all:tu


----------



## imperial Stout

Here's some more pics (Thanks BPCR!!)

Rattrays Hal O' the Wynd
McClelland's Blending Oriental Tobacco


----------



## Mister Moo

Dunhill Mixture 965. One of the really nice, reliable blends with enough latakia so you know it's there, but not enough to choke a horse. The brightleaf and the cavendish make it sweet and deep. It was the first ribbon cut latakia mixture I smoked and, years later, I still like coming back to a can on a cool, rainy day or a warm summers evening. It is a classic blend with a huge following; it ages well but is fine, fresh out of a new can. Easy to smoke. Rumors of Dunhills pipe tobak demise have been worrisome enough that I stocked myself about 40-tins.

(Everyone with an open can of pipe tobacco have a broken camera or what? Hello?)










http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=M&TID=458


----------



## tzaddi

Mister Moo said:


> (Everyone with an open can of pipe tobacco have a broken camera or what? Hello?)


I hear ya' Moo-man


----------



## tzaddi




----------



## VFD421

Mac Baren HH Mature Virginia:










http://tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=H&TID=2821


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Man...you guys are making me "earn my keep" tonight! 

39 blends of tobacco pictured and updated in the 1st post. 

Great job all! :tu


----------



## outtatimeiii

*Prince Albert*








Crop of tobacco:









*Peterson Sunset Breeze*








Crop of tobacco:









*Tinderbox Wilshire*








Crop of tobacco:









I'm still relatively new to the pipe scene, so I limited myself to the 3 uhmm 'most photogenic' tobaccos which happen to be the ones I enjoy most p. I may be a novice in the Brotherhood of the Briar, but I love photography. Pics were taken on a white piece of paper with a Canon Rebel XTi with the 50mm 1.8 in HDR. I swear I'm not a pro! Honest! I'm just a perfectionist when it comes to photography .

I have some Pete Irish Flake and Davidoff Scottish Blend on the way, cannot wait. More pics as they come.


----------



## letsgomountaineers

how do you smoke that Escudo? how would the three step pipe packing work?


----------



## mclayton

Just rub it out until it's loose, and then you proceed as normal. Folding a disc is a LOT trickier than folding a regular "flake"..


----------



## Sovereign

Here's Robert McConnell Red VI. I'll post up some pics of some of my other tobacs later


----------



## Davetopay

Sorry they aren't taken with a better camera, but the Blackberry is the only working digi cam I have right now.

Paul Olsen A's My Own Blend 7000









J.F. Germain 1820 Smoking Mixture









J.F. Germain Royal Jersey Cavendish and VA









Tordenskjold VA Slices









These are the more interesting finds I have in the "cellar". I didn't bother with the more mundane items like Evening Stroll, Plumcake, and bulk.

I will be sure to post more after today's shopping trip....if I find somethign compelling....p


----------



## Big D KC

Few pics I took of the 4oz brick of H&H Anniversary Kake I recieved, just for the heck of it:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Thanks for bumping this up with those pics. BigD.

I love that "AnniKake" p


----------



## nate560

big d that kake looks great good job


----------



## Big D KC

Yup seeing it like that made me want to just bite a chunk off!


----------



## JacksonCognac

Big D KC said:


> Yup seeing it like that made me want to just bite a chunk off!


I agree - yummy!:tu


----------



## Dzrtrat

Heard about Blackwood's Flake in another post, read some reviews and decided to add it to my Tax return order....Does anyone have a pic??


----------



## VFD421

Low Country Waccamaw










TobaccoReviews.com: Blend Detail: Low Country Pipe & Cigar - Waccamaw


----------



## VFD421

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake










TobaccoReviews.com: Blend Detail: Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Bullseye Flake


----------



## Dzrtrat

I thought this was a fun thread.......just thought I would give it a bump.


----------



## Zodduska

some macros of mine

Penzance









SG Full Virginia Flake









Erinmore









Mac Barren Navy Flake









Mac Barren Plumcake









SG 1792









Crop of FVF sugar


----------



## uvacom

Zodduska - would you mind making me a 1680x1050 of that plumcake for my desktop?


----------



## Zodduska

Here you go: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5566/plumcake.jpg


----------



## uvacom

Cool, thanks Jim!


----------



## Dedalus

Jim, those are great close-ups. Especially the FVF.


----------



## Zodduska

Thanks Matt


----------



## JAJ

Zodduska said:


> Here you go: http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5566/plumcake.jpg


Looks like bacon bits :suspicious:


----------



## TOB9595

What a great thread!
Pics, Pipes and links


TERRIFIC
Thank youse
Tom


----------



## Hermit

A one pound brick of *Night Train*.


----------



## Vrbas

^^^^^^ wow.


----------



## DSturg369

This thread will make a grown man drool.


----------



## 8ball

I am a strong believer that this thread should be bumped about once a week. I never get sick of looking at all the great pic's. If I ever get off my lazy but, I'll try to add some pics.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Does anyone have a pic of Reiner LGF? I've been wondering what it looks like out of the tin.


----------



## RJpuffs

dillonmcmurphy said:


> Does anyone have a pic of Reiner LGF? I've been wondering what it looks like out of the tin.


You'd need a wide angle lens. Each flake is about a foot long and a couple of inches wide. No kidding. Its coiled up like a boa constrictor inside the tin, four or five of them.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

RJpuffs said:


> You'd need a wide angle lens. Each flake is about a foot long and a couple of inches wide. No kidding. Its coiled up like a boa constrictor inside the tin, four or five of them.


Whoah... Any picks with it coiled up at least?


----------



## RJpuffs

dillonmcmurphy said:


> Whoah... Any picks with it coiled up at least?


I'll try to take a pic next time I pop a tin of LGF. I have enough left for a while from the current tin - I take a scissor and slice the monsters into human-sized flakes that I can fold 'n stuff.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

dillonmcmurphy said:


> Does anyone have a pic of Reiner LGF? I've been wondering what it looks like out of the tin.


I'm sure Ron will come up with a better pic. than mine, but here's what I have left. Most likely not even full length.










.


----------



## RJpuffs

Blaylock said:


> I'm sure Ron will come up with a better pic. than mine, but here's what I have left. Most likely not even full length.
> .


Yeah, I remember that one - it wouldn't fit in the ziplock! I had to cut it shorter :heh:


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Ah yes!!!  It is "history" now and was mighty good! :tu


----------



## Stumptown

is it normal for me to be salivating over this thread?

amazing pictures, gents! keep it up!


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

Thanks for the pic! I've been considering getting some. Wanted to see what it looked like....


----------



## phatmax




----------



## louistogie

Zodduska said:


> some macros of mine
> 
> SG Full Virginia Flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crop of FVF sugar


These look great! Look at that sugar!


----------



## uvacom

McClelland Grand Orientals Classic Samsun -










McClelland Blackwoods Flake -










Peterson Irish Flake -










Peterson Gold Blend -


----------



## wrapper23

Here is the tobacco I own so far...

G.L. Pease Cairo









G.L. Pease Robusto









G.L. Pease Union Square


----------



## commonsenseman

Solani Burley Flake








SG Bracken Flake








Frog Morton


----------



## MarkC

I'm so ignorant...I had no idea Union Square was a flake! (Next order, I swear.)


----------



## RJpuffs

I just popped a year old tin of Reiners LGF aka B'71. For those that have never seen it, feast yer eyes 

First pic, take a gander at that coiled up snake!









Flakes laid out, thats a full sized keyboard!









I use a scissor and slice it into human sized flakes for storage and consumption.


----------



## AcworthAl

Great pictures


----------



## dillonmcmurphy

thanks for the pics RJPuffs!


----------



## Mister Moo

Old Virginia Tobacco Company - Manassas


----------



## Zeabed

RJpuffs said:


> I just popped a year old tin of Reiners LGF aka B'71. For those that have never seen it, feast yer eyes
> 
> First pic, take a gander at that coiled up snake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flakes laid out, thats a full sized keyboard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a scissor and slice it into human sized flakes for storage and consumption.


I guess you need a pipe with a pretty large bowl to fill that flake in there.


----------



## Mister Moo

*St. Bruno Ready Rubbed Pouch*

Courtesy of Requiem. "A distinctive blend of Virginia and other fine leaf."

Ogden's of Liverpool.


----------



## rrb

Maybe this thread should get a promotion and be turned into a sticky.


----------



## Hendu3270

rrb said:


> Maybe this thread should get a promotion and be turned into a sticky.


Agreed!!!


----------



## Mister Moo

Hendu3270 said:


> Agreed!!!


 Really. This is a very interesting thread. Unique and helpful.


----------



## commonsenseman

I'd like to vote for "sticky" status as well.


----------



## Pypkius

Jesus, why did I find this thread only now when I've got half an hour till i finish work, I am thirsty, hungry, and dying for a pipe...
I keep swallowing my saliva, before it starts dripping onto my keyboard...


----------



## Mister Moo

*Hamborger Veermaster*










A lightly pressed 100% VA blend, stoved, sweet and slightly sour with a hint of citrus and not a trace of bite. Rub it, crumble it or fold and stuff. From Dan Tobacco, Germany.


----------



## indigosmoke

McClelland's Grey Havens



















Tin Description: A lightly fragrant Burley and Matured Virginia blend. The rich taste of fine natural tobaccos subtly enhanced with a mellow and pleasing fragrance. Experience smooth Burley flavor with a hint of Louisiana Perique. The name Grey Havens is taken from the works of JRR Tolkien: Grey Havens: Mithlond, the harbours of Círdan at the eastern end of the Gulf of Lhûn, from which the Elves of the north of Middle-earth passed into the West during the later Ages.

Link To Reviews

Average Ratings:

Stars: 3 out of 4
Strength: Mild to Medium 
Flavoring: Mild 
Taste: Mild to Medium 
Room Note: Pleasant to Tolerable 
Recommendation: Recommended


----------



## rlaliberty

Whoaaa need to try that Grey Havens! Any Tolkien-inspired baccy goes straight to my list!


----------



## RJpuffs

rlaliberty said:


> Whoaaa need to try that Grey Havens! Any Tolkien-inspired baccy goes straight to my list!


This is great stuff - especially with some (a lot of) age. I've been burning through a 4 year old stash and it is incredible stuff! I suggest squirrelling some tins away (buy one to cellar, one to smoke, or ten each).


----------



## indigosmoke

RJpuffs said:


> This is great stuff - especially with some (a lot of) age. I've been burning through a 4 year old stash and it is incredible stuff! I suggest squirrelling some tins away (buy one to cellar, one to smoke, or ten each).


That's great to know. I love the stuff and was planning on cellaring a few tins at least.


----------



## Vrbas

Let's see if we can revive this thread again...


----------



## drastic_quench

I think an admin should make this thread a sticky.


----------



## rrb

> I think an admin should make this thread a sticky.


Yes, please!


----------



## commonsenseman

Not amazing pictures by any means, but hey...it's Stonehaven. This is me jarring up my bag of Stoney.


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> Not amazing pictures by any means, but hey...it's Stonehaven. This is me jarring up my bag of Stoney.


Oooooo-ooh! :bowdown:

Roll around the jar. Now why didn't I think of that? I ripped them into half and jammed 'em in.


----------



## Savvy

That Stonehaven looks :dr

I'm gonna have to buy some canning jars and pick up a bag of it when it's back in stock.


----------



## commonsenseman

RJpuffs said:


> Oooooo-ooh! :bowdown:
> 
> Roll around the jar. Now why didn't I think of that? I ripped them into half and jammed 'em in.


That's kinda funny, cause I never thought of ripping them in half. I just figured they'd roll up pretty well, & they did. It actually worked better than I expected.

The hardest part for me was trying to not lose any of the precious baccy!

I over-filled three of the jars though, so the last one probably has less than an ounce. Guess I'll be smoking that one soon :biggrin:


----------



## Hermit

RJpuffs said:


> Oooooo-ooh! :bowdown:
> 
> Roll around the jar. Now why didn't I think of that? I ripped them into half and jammed 'em in.


I also roll my long, pliable flakes, like FVF.


----------



## MarkC

commonsenseman said:


> I over-filled three of the jars though, so the last one probably has less than an ounce. Guess I'll be smoking that one soon :biggrin:


An excellent solution! Unless of course you planned it that way...


----------



## RJpuffs

commonsenseman said:


> That's kinda funny, cause I never thought of ripping them in half. I just figured they'd roll up pretty well, & they did. It actually worked better than I expected.
> 
> The hardest part for me was trying to not lose any of the precious baccy!
> 
> I over-filled three of the jars though, so the last one probably has less than an ounce. Guess I'll be smoking that one soon :biggrin:


Hah!

If you intend (and have the willpower) to age that baccy in the jar, filling it nearly to the top is a good idea to reduce air volume inside. After filling I loosely close the lid/band, and dip in hot water (not boiling, just an inch or two of water) for a few minutes. That makes the air inside warm and expandy - remove from bath, tighten it up and in an hour when everything cools down - POP goes the seal button thingie.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Great thread! These pics are making my fingers twitch towards my wallet. Must. Avert. Eyes.... :biggrin1:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Resistance is futile_____*


----------



## commonsenseman

Here's some Brown Irish X:


----------



## Pugsley

I've never been able to buy rope. I saw some in a shop today and it resembled nothing so much as the calling card left by my neighbor's Shi Tzu on my front lawn.


----------



## commonsenseman

Pugsley said:


> I've never been able to buy rope. I saw some in a shop today and it resembled nothing so much as the calling card left by my neighbor's Shi Tzu on my front lawn.


Ya it's pretty rough looking stuff, try to look past that though.

I had SG's Black XX rope before & it almost put me off ropes altogether, I love SG too. I decided to give them another go though, & I have to say this stuff is actually pretty good, takes a long time to prepare though.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Finally got around to updating the list of pictured tobaccos. You'll find them in my first post. Check the list before posting to avoid duplicates.

There are over *70* tobaccos pictured! Great job guys; and let's get it over 100. :tu


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Here's Middleton's Cherry Blend- a humble, low-brow, entry to be sure, but one I enjoy as a morning smoke.


----------



## indigosmoke

Peterson's Connoisseur's Choice














































Link to reviews: Peterson - Connoisseur's Choice pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

Cornell & Diehl's After Hours Flake





































Link to Reviews: Cornell & Diehl - After Hours Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Mister Moo

*Sunday Picnic*

C&D Sunday Picnic. My worst photo ever but, what the heck. It's a soft flake, eady to break, fold or rub out.

VA, perique and turkish. What's not to like? _*22 reviews and four stars*_.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

OK. Noob question. How do you get the big hi-res photos in your posts? I tried to attach pix but anything over 100kb got spit back, and then I got those little thumbnails that you have to click to get the expanded pic.

Somebody teach me. please.


----------



## indigosmoke

Diodon nepheligina said:


> OK. Noob question. How do you get the big hi-res photos in your posts? I tried to attach pix but anything over 100kb got spit back, and then I got those little thumbnails that you have to click to get the expanded pic.
> 
> Somebody teach me. please.


You need to store the image somewhere on the web (such as photobucket) and then use the image link on the toolbar to insert the image reference into your post.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Thank you indigosmoke. :thumb:


----------



## commonsenseman

Way to bump this thread gentlemen!

P.S. that After Hours Flake looks awesome!


----------



## David M

~~~~~~~~{{{{{{{{{hypnotizing}}}}}}}}}~~~~~~~~
~~~~~{{{{{{{pretty pretty pipe tobacco}}}}}}}~~~~~


----------



## louistogie

I love this thread!


----------



## MarkC

You know, I never really wanted a digital camera until I came to this place...


----------



## uncle dave

Now I wanna try some after hours flake, dangit!

Nice pics guys, I`ll post a few when my post count reaches the required amount.


----------



## uncle dave

C&D Burley #1


----------



## uncle dave

C&D Burley Flake #2


----------



## uncle dave

C&D Burley Flake #3


----------



## uncle dave

GLP Haddo`s Delight


----------



## uncle dave

C&D Opening Night


----------



## uncle dave

Mac B`s H&H Acadian Perique


----------



## Hendu3270

Please tell me I'm not the only one that has been caught licking my computer screen when viewing this thread........:ask:


----------



## commonsenseman

Hendu3270 said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one that has been caught licking my computer screen when viewing this thread........:ask:


I just found myself sniffing trying to catch a whiff...... ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke

Excellent pics Dave! We'll get this thread to 100 tobaccos PDQ.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Great pics of tasty stuff!


----------



## IHT

not the best of photos, didn't take 'em with this thread in mind...

*C&D Bayou Morning Flake*


----------



## IHT

an old 50g tin of *Rattray's Marlin Flake*, a little different than the 100g tubs.


----------



## Jack Straw

MacBaren Navy Flake


----------



## indigosmoke

Samual Gawith's Fire Dance Flake




























Link To Reviews: Samuel Gawith - Firedance Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## uncle dave

Outstanding closeup photos guys, keep it up. 

Why is this thread not STICKY!?!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

uncle dave said:


> Why is this thread not STICKY!?!


I've got 8 stickies up there now!!! :hmm:

Oh hell, 9's my lucky number!


----------



## IHT

Dave, caving to the pressure.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

IHT said:


> Dave, caving to the pressure.


Yep...I "caved in" on this one, but in here (_the Pipe Forum_) I still often ask myself...'What would Greg do?' :mrgreen:


----------



## uncle dave

:banana:

Thank you Dave!


----------



## commonsenseman

J.F. Germain Brown Flake





































Tobaccoreviews review of Brown Flake


----------



## selleri

Jack Straw said:


> MacBaren Navy Flake


Never seen that "visit our www-address" thingie before, but IMO it looks just as nasty as the "You die soon" warnings :frown:


----------



## Jack Straw

selleri said:


> Never seen that "visit our www-address" thingie before, but IMO it looks just as nasty as the "You die soon" warnings :frown:


The white background is actually part of the tin design - the www sticker is clear - I figure the space is reserved for cancer/death/666 messages, and in markets where they don't have to put one on they just do the www sticker.


----------



## commonsenseman

Peterson Old Dublin from 2003, courtesy of Warren!





































Tobaccoreviews review of Old Dublin


----------



## louistogie

Jeff what did you think of the Peterson?


----------



## commonsenseman

louistogie said:


> Jeff what did you think of the Peterson?


Second bowl tonight if that gives you a clue :wink:


----------



## louistogie

Awesome, Enjoy!


----------



## Habanolover

Was rubbing out some Stonehaven and figured I would snap a pic.


----------



## wrapper23

The local B&M has started to get tins rockon. I don't know why he chose W.Ø. Larsen as the first ones but I'm not complaining. This is good stuff, and my first real aromatic. Here come the ghosts.

Signature: Vintage Mixture (W.O. Larsen - Signature Vintage Mixture pipe tobacco reviews)


----------



## hedgehorn

Boy that Stonehaven looks delicious


----------



## louistogie

madurolover said:


> Was rubbing out some Stonehaven and figured I would snap a pic.


Looks like beef jerky mhm. I thought rubbing out was breaking it into smaller pieces?


----------



## Habanolover

louistogie said:


> Looks like beef jerky mhm. I thought rubbing out was breaking it into smaller pieces?


What I had rubbed out is underneath the full flakes. I just pulled these out of the jar and lay them on top to snap a pic.


----------



## Mister Moo

Blaylock said:


> Also, the intent of the thread is just to show the pictures of the tobaccos.
> Thanks!


This is one of the all-time great threads. Special thanks again to Vox31. He appears to have wandered off but all y'all should give his RG a bump. :tu


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Here's Rolando's Own- a tasty bulk Va/Per blend from H&H


----------



## zitro_joe

I have been smoking that De Luxe the last two days. I really like it. 
Tomorrow I will smoke some of the Peterson 2009 Holiday mixture (green tin). Smells great.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

The list on the first post is updated and I'll try to keep up with it every couple of pages.

Before posting, check the first post, so we don't get a bunch of duplicates. Also, don't quote photos if you reply. When we're talking multiple pages, it's tedious to scroll through the same photos over and over. 

Let's just keep it "pure" with all the tobacco photos, so I don't have to "trim out the fat".


----------



## Jack Straw

Hearth and Home Marble Kake:










And I know it's been pictured already, but for some reason this picture I took of Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake looks to me like a post-apocalyptic pipe tobacco war zone:










I wish I had realized how out of focus the foreground was at the time.


----------



## Vrbas

^^^ looks fuzzy, like a stuffed animal


----------



## rlaliberty

Jack Straw, any chance you have higher res picks of the kakes? They would equally make a great wall paper on my big monitor!


----------



## Jack Straw

Is 3072x2304 pixels enough? :biggrin:

PM me your email address and I'll send them over!


----------



## commonsenseman

Great pics Andrew & Jordan!


----------



## MarkC

I'm surprised; in a close up Marble Kake actually looks like tobacco rather than water damaged particle board!


----------



## indigosmoke

Rattray's Black Mallory

Tin Description: The basic tobaccos are Virginia, Black Cavendish, and Latakia. Carefully apportioning of the quantities of seasoning leaf brings about a dark full-bodied mixture. A notable tobacco.



















Link To Reviews: http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=B&TID=949


----------



## zeavran1

these look delicious. I'm pissed I haven't received my pipe in the mail yet.


----------



## Jack Straw

Butera Pelican


----------



## Jack Straw

GL Pease Cumberland


----------



## juni

Jack Straw said:


> Butera Pelican


What a cool-looking label on that tin.


----------



## Jack Straw

Nothing like finishing a few tins and opening a few more. 

Dan Tobacco Treasures of Ireland: Limerick


----------



## Jack Straw

Solani Aged Burley Flake


----------



## Jack Straw

Peterson's Perfect Plug (3P's)


----------



## Pugsley

That Peterson's Plug looks good enough to eat. How does it smoke?


----------



## commonsenseman

Pugsley said:


> That Peterson's Plug looks good enough to eat. How does it smoke?


Agreed! That really is the perfect looking plug, it just looks so tasty!

Andrew stop tempting me to spend more money!


----------



## Jack Straw

Posting my thoughts here!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

OK, I just went through the entire thread, cleaned it up a bit, and updated the list on the first post. 87 blends so far.


Please just check the list prior to posting, to avoid duplicates.


Great job guys!


----------



## juni

A tiny cube of plug inside a big tin, but it makes a lot of bowlfulls


----------



## Mister Moo

*Wessex Burley Slice*

Wessex Burley Slice, Germany




























Not bad- and not Edgeworth.


----------



## commonsenseman

Tlbury from '05 courtesy of Warren, thanks man!





































Reviews of Tilbury


----------



## indigosmoke

Dan Treasures of Ireland: Galway

_Black and Bright. A tribute to Irish tobacco blending tradition. Black Cavendish and Bright Virginia varieties with a unique sweet taste._










Link To Reviews: Treasures of Ireland - Galway pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

Samuel Gawith's Celtic Talisman

_Celtic Talisman is blended from Bright Virginias, Burley and Black Cavendish. Topped with a dash of sweet cherry, this blend re-defines the "Aromatic'._










Link To Reviews: Samuel Gawith - Celtic Talisman pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Great posts John. Nice touch!


----------



## indigosmoke

Dave, thanks for the kind words. Only 9 more to go and we'll have this thread up to 100 blends!


----------



## Jack Straw

Love the collages. Keep em coming!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

There's something special about the idea of the beautiful warrior maiden, isn't there. She's gorgeous, disciplined, and devoted and in the blink of an eye, she'll lop the head off of anyone who f***s with you.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Sam Gawith Golden Glow- a broken Virginia flake. I believe it's also called, in bulk quantity, Medium Virginia Flake. I haven't tried it yet, I just popped the tin and snapped a couple of pics.


----------



## indigosmoke

Mac Baren's Mixture Scottish Blend

_When Mixture first appeared on the market in 1958, it was the object of much attention. Pipe smokers could now enjoy a finely balanced pipe tobacco offering a fine blend of tobacco leaves with a slightly aromatic flavour. This was the result of many years of development, inspired by Jørgen Halberg's great store of knowledge of tobacco leaves and the production of pipe tobacco. Production of Mixture is based on one of the world's most complex processes, which explains why the blend has never been copied.

Mixture is made from more than 35 different tobacco leaves from different parts of the world. Each leaf has its own special qualities and only by blending them in the right proportions does Mixture achieve its unique flavour. Naturally, what goes into Mixture remains secret, although we can disclose some information. The loose cut tobacco in Mixture is light, sweet Virginia. One of the secrets behind the lingering pleasure that Mixture gives is that pressed Virginia and Burley tobacco has been added, which after a meticulous pressing process is carefully loosened up. This makes it easier to fill into the pipe, while giving Mixture the added advantage of burning slowly. But even the best Virginia and Burley tobacco is not what completes the Mixture blend. The ingredient that does this is the special, loose cut Mac Baren Cavendish. Contrasting the light Virginia tobacco, Cavendish is not only a joy to look at, it also gives Mixture the final nuance of taste that completes the blend. The carefully balanced aromatic top flavour, together with the tobacco leaves, makes Mixture a unique blend. Mixture has become one of the most important classics among pipe tobaccos of the world._










Link To Reviews: Mac Baren - Mixture pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

Peterson's University Flake

_A well known presentation of a style of tobacco allowing the experienced smoker to rub out the flake to the texture preferred. The blend, based on Virginia grades is mixed with Mahogany, brown and orange Virginia and sun cured leaf from India and is slowly pressed for days into cakes of tobacco and then sliced into flake pieces. This style of tobacco is ideal for its slow even burning rate, suitable not only for restful contemplation but can be smoked out of doors and in any type of weather. An easy smoking blend of fine Virginia and Burley tobaccos, made in the traditional way._










Link To Reviews: Peterson - University Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

Low Country's Santee

_The Santee River has been central to South Carolina history since early colonial times. Particularly suited to rice cultivation, the swamps of the Santee River soon gave rise to stately manors. This sophisticated Virginia based aromatic captures the languid lifestyle that was synonymous with the region. Subtly fruity, with hints of apple, this would be the perfect accompaniment to a mint julep on a sultry summer night._










Link to Reviews: Low Country Pipe & Cigar - Santee pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

McClelland's British Woods

_Full, rich and dark. Heavy with fragrant Latakia, spiced with premium Macedonian tobaccos._










Link to Reviews: McClelland - British Woods pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Jack Straw

McClelland St. James Woods


----------



## indigosmoke

GL Pease's Ashbury

_An alluring assortment of exotic oriental tobaccos is generously blended with bright and red Virginia leaf. Finally, just enough Cyprus Latakia is added to provide an alluring smokiness, resulting in a tobacco that can best be described as a light-medium Balkan mixture. This is the blend for gentlemen with a Bohemian spirit and a sense of adventure. _










Link to Reviews: G. L. Pease - Ashbury pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake










Review: Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## KetherInMalkuth

Mac Baren Dark Twist Roll Cake










Review: Mac Baren - Dark Twist Roll Cake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## indigosmoke

Good work guys. Looks like we've made it to 100 blends! Thanks Dave for all your work on this thread. Now onwards to 200! BTW - That Luxury Twist Flake reminds me of Van Gogh's Starry Night.


----------



## shuckins

got a free sample with my last order and thought it was very tasty.
Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut:


----------



## Jack Straw

Now that's pretty cool looking.


----------



## commonsenseman

Very cool looking stuff Ron!

McClelland Black Shag from 2001, I wasn't expecting much but was pleasantly surprised, very little Ketchup in this tin.


----------



## PinkFloydFan

Jeff , that stuff looks so sticky and tasty...

You sure thats not chewing tobacco sir?


Vin


----------



## commonsenseman

PinkFloydFan said:


> Jeff , that stuff looks so sticky and tasty...
> 
> You sure thats not chewing tobacco sir?
> 
> Vin


It does look pretty odd I agree. Tasty though, much better than I expected. (I expected it to suck after reading some mediocre reviews) It's quite possibly the finest cut I've ever seen.


----------



## indigosmoke

commonsenseman said:


> It does look pretty odd I agree. Tasty though, much better than I expected. (I expected it to suck after reading some mediocre reviews) It's quite possibly the finest cut I've ever seen.


Very interesting. There is a tin a the local B&M I've been ignoring for months because of the bad reviews. Maybe I'll have to pick it up.


----------



## rlaliberty

commonsenseman said:


> It does look pretty odd I agree. Tasty though, much better than I expected. (I expected it to suck after reading some mediocre reviews) It's quite possibly the finest cut I've ever seen.


Exactly how I felt. I assumed it was going to be pretty bad but I bought it anyways because I like the idea of shag cut. Pretty tasty!


----------



## commonsenseman

indigosmoke said:


> Very interesting. There is a tin a the local B&M I've been ignoring for months because of the bad reviews. Maybe I'll have to pick it up.





rlaliberty said:


> Exactly how I felt. I assumed it was going to be pretty bad but I bought it anyways because I like the idea of shag cut. Pretty tasty!


I have no idea what it would be like "fresh", might have to pick up a few tins though to find out, one to smoke & two to age.


----------



## OSV

shuckins said:


> got a free sample with my last order and thought it was very tasty.
> Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut:


this looks incredibly good


----------



## Vegasgz

That Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake is mesmerizing.


----------



## ComicalFerret

MAN! I wish i had a DSLR!


----------



## Mister Moo

*Stonehaven - Aged Five Years in Factory Plastic Pouch*

After five years in the pouch and another year vac-sealed in a glass jar Stonehaven Stonehaven took on a black color, was covered with laquer-like shiny edges and patches and showed a sparkles of crystalization all over the surface. (Photo does not pick up the shine or sparkle.)








http://i50.tinypic.com/alr9g4.jpg


----------



## indigosmoke

Robert McConnell Glen Piper

_Ready rubbed Virginia plug and Black Cavendish with the aroma of sun-dried fruit._










Link To Reviews: Robert McConnell - Glen Piper pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## owaindav

Sheesh I've gotta get a camera. These pics are delicious!


----------



## owaindav

Bought the camera! Here's SG's Firedance Flake


----------



## owaindav

CAO's Eileen's Dream and C&D's daVinci.


----------



## owaindav

And finally, C&D's Bow-legged Bear and SG's Navy Flake.


----------



## commonsenseman

Great pics guys :thumb:

I'm sure this has already been discussed several times, but just so ya know Shane, storing pipe tobacco in a humidor MAY add a cedar flavor to it. Just a friendy warning :heh:


----------



## cheese

commonsenseman said:


> Great pics guys :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure this has already been discussed several times, but just so ya know Shane, storing pipe tobacco in a humidor MAY add a cedar flavor to it. Just a friendy warning :heh:


I've kept cigars in it for close to 10 years now and the cedar aroma has long since faded so if I do get some, it shouldn't be much. Even at that, shouldn't it take time for that to happen? If I go through my tobacco quick enough wouldn't I be safe?

I'm still new at this pipe business and I have a lot to learn.


----------



## commonsenseman

cheese said:


> I've kept cigars in it for close to 10 years now and the cedar aroma has long since faded so if I do get some, it shouldn't be much. Even at that, shouldn't it take time for that to happen? If I go through my tobacco quick enough wouldn't I be safe?
> 
> I'm still new at this pipe business and I have a lot to learn.


I'm not sure how long it would take since I've never done it myself. All I know is that if you're smoking it quickly there's definately no need to keep it in a humi, & if you're not smoking it quickly mason jars are hands-down the best option for long term storage.

But if it doesn't bother you, who cares what I say?

ipe:


----------



## ultramag

Hendu3270 said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one that has been caught licking my computer screen when viewing this thread........:ask:


I sure hope not. ray:



Mister Moo said:


> This is one of the all-time great threads. Special thanks again to Vox31. He appears to have wandered off but all y'all should give his RG a bump. :tu


This is/was definately a great idea. I don't guess I'd ever looked at it. I thought it was the the old cellar picture thread. I don't have a good enough camera to play here, but some of these pics are amazing and I hope guys keep it up. It is neat to have a place you can see tin presentation of something you may be interested in before you make a purchase. :clap2:


----------



## commonsenseman

J.F. Germain - Uncle Tom's Smoking Mixture


----------



## Blaylock-cl

I wanted to take this opportunity to thank *Darien/woops *for taking the time to Update this thread. Not only did he add several tobaccos to the original list (see 1st post), but he also put in page numbers next to each tobacco, so you can find them with ease in the thread.

Thanks for taking the time to make these improvements Darien!!!


----------



## ultramag

Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug


----------



## Mister Moo

ultramag said:


> Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug


And here I was hoping for detail photos and action video of exploding poisonous GLP Filmore.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/269112-mold-plume-sugar.html#post2868843


----------



## IHT

i would say "great minds think alike", chad, but since it's the two of us, we'll settle for _mediocre_ minds. was coming here to post a photo of a tobacco you can't find anything about on the interwebs, we should get Al Gore on this, pronto!

*Levin Pipes International Gorgorath* - made by McClellands a long while back for Mr. Levin. tin doesn't have a date, but i'm pretty sure it's around 90-92 timeframe.
THIS is the tobacco that makes me say "phooey" to all the other American blenders that won't make a "curly cut" tobacco!!

















edit: smoked tonight in my ClubStogie Mark Tinsky forum pipe


----------



## WWhermit

That looks incredible IHT!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## eyesack

Cube Cut looks like pancetta in a fry pan!  lol


----------



## Mante

eyesack said:


> Cube Cut looks like pancetta in a fry pan!  lol


Uncle Tom's looks like fried rice! LOL. J/K guys, enjoy your tabac however you like.


----------



## eyesack

You guys eat some weird lookin flied lice down in Oz, huh.

lolol! Nah, it does look like fried rice!


----------



## shuckins

haven't seen this warning before:


----------



## Jack Straw

:lol:


----------



## IHT

odd... i can't find a couple pictures i _know_ i posted in this thread. hell, i linked to this thread from another website just so i could find the photo, and now it's not listed in the tobaccos on page 1 and i can't find it in here. ah well.


----------



## IHT

*Robert McConnell Folded Flake*


----------



## IHT

*Bells Three Nuns (from the early 90s):*


----------



## commonsenseman

The 3 nuns looks like brown jalapeno peppers! Absolutely delicous looking!

I bet it's fantastic after almost 20 years eh?


----------



## Juicestain

Been lurking around this side of the forum thinking of trying a pipe and damn if this thread isn't pushing me hard in that direction. Awesome post's guys:thumb:


----------



## Mad Hatter

shuckins said:


> haven't seen this warning before:


No, no, no...... they got smoking confused with jerking off :crazy: Geez!!!


----------



## Mister Moo

*Belgian Semois - Reserve du Patron by Vincent MANIL*

Removed from original paper/foil wrapper, rehydrated and stored in Reiner 100g can.










"MOO spelled up-side-down and backwards is OOW"

Nice, Joe. Nice.


----------



## IHT

*F&T Vintage:* hopefully they load. i can't add them as attachments, i've been over the limit for attachments for about 5 yrs now.


----------



## Juicestain

*Davidoff Scottish Mixture

















*


----------



## shuckins

got this in the mail today from my friend in england.
it's called anniversary 180:


----------



## Juicestain

^^^ I love the warning label on that one.


----------



## IHT

this is for the *A&C Petersen Caledonian Original Navy Cut Melange #499* on the left:


----------



## Mister Moo

*MacBaren Navy Flake 50g tin*

The old 50g tin, left; flake below.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Edgeworth Ready Rubbed - 14oz can*


----------



## shuckins

one of my friends in england sent me this.
it's called "pig tail"
ever heard of it,or tried it?


----------



## commonsenseman

shuckins said:


> one of my friends in england sent me this.
> it's called "pig tail"
> ever heard of it,or tried it?


Never, looks pretty cool though.


----------



## IHT

just looks like part of a "rope" to me.


----------



## commonsenseman

It has crystals all over. Delicious! :dr


----------



## teedles915

shuckins said:


> one of my friends in england sent me this.
> it's called "pig tail"
> ever heard of it,or tried it?


Looks a lot like Black Irish X to me.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Jeff,

I'm such a sucker for McC virginias! Looks scrumptious!

Here is some McConnell's Scottish Cake:









crop:









McClelland Virginia #24:









crop:


----------



## mrsmitty

Finally got my Peterson 7 tin sampler from pipesandcigars.com I tried the sunset breeze and found it almost to sweet, can't wait to try the others though.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Butera Esoterica Dorchester*

Matured Virginia with Louisiana perique - tin in photo is 3-years old.


----------



## mrsmitty

Baccy I just got today.









Reigles Blend Georgian Cream



Reigles Blend Harvest Cut Flake



Reigles Blend Gingerbread


----------



## commonsenseman

Very nice pics all!


----------



## indigosmoke

C&D Safe Harbor Flake

_The sea is a bewitching mistress, beautiful but always unpredictable and apt to turn stormy at a moment's notice. Those who have experienced her tempests know what a blessing it is to drop anchor in a safe harbor after a troubled and storm filled day. We invite you to add to the enjoyment of finding a safe harbor with a bowlful of this Burley flake reminiscent of a lost American classic._










Interesting presentation when you open the tin:










While it's called a flake when you open the paper wrapping it crumbles into almost a ribbon cut:










Link to Reviews: Cornell & Diehl - Safe Harbor Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## Jack Straw

I like that presentation. Makes you want to put it in your breast pocket and load a pinch every now and then throughout the day.

Edit - Just noticed it's scotch taped, not folded up. Nevermind.


----------



## MarkC

So what's it taste like? I've always skipped over that blend because I don't know what a bewitching sea mistress tastes like. Salty, I'd guess...


----------



## indigosmoke

MarkC said:


> So what's it taste like? I've always skipped over that blend because I don't know what a bewitching sea mistress tastes like. Salty, I'd guess...


Mark, you crack me up!

It's definitely an aromatic, which is why I think the reviews on TR are so negative. Much like Classic Burley Kake, I think those who try it and think they are getting a straight burley blend are disappointed.

The casing is heavy and unique. A blend of rum and blueberries with occasionally a touch of a malt like essence (which does almost give it a salty tang) is the only way I can think to describe it. A love it or hate it blend if ever their was one. I can't think of anything I've tried that's quite like it. I kind of reminds me of After Hours Flake (the rum flavor) but there are more flavors here than just rum or perhaps it's just the way it's prepared. It's not bad but I doubt I'll be buying another tin. On the other hand, Classic Burley Kake, Autumn Evening and Vanilla Flake are the only true aros that have made it into my rotation (after trying dozens of them) so true aro fans should take my recommendations with a grain of salt.

If anyone would like a sample just PM me and I'll send one along.

Edit: I've just had my second bowl. I must admit it is growing on me. The overriding impression I get is blueberries! I like blueberries so this is a positive for me. It comes through in the tin aroma and room note and leaves a fairly strong blueberry taste for a while after you smoke.


----------



## Habanolover

McClelland 3Oaks


----------



## dieubussy

Vox3l said:


> I'm glad to see this played out! Nobody had posted in the last thread for a while and I didn't want to start a new one!
> 
> Here's Escudo, as posted in the first thread.


These are lovely pictures. Indeed the word Escudo brings me back some fond memories of our old Portuguese currency. Having none in stock here, I feel like filling my pipe with the closest thing I have, Bull's Eye from Orlik.


----------



## shuckins

just got these today from one of my british friends, who picked them up while vacationing in germany


----------



## SmoknTaz

shuckins said:


> just got these today from one of my british friends, who picked them up while vacationing in germany


What a great friend :tu


----------



## mrsmitty

Just came in today.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

All the tobaccos w/ their corresponding pages have been updated in the first post of the thread.

*Thanks for all the contributions, guys!*


----------



## commonsenseman

Samuel Gawith Kendal Plug


----------



## Hermit

Mmmm...Brownies.


----------



## dieubussy

You know, when I see plug tobaccos like that I get that mixed feeling: should I slice it and put it on my pipe? Or should I put it in a plate, cover it with whipped cream, a sprinkle of cinnamon and a glazed red cherry on top?


----------



## kvv098

dieubussy said:


> You know, when I see plug tobaccos like that I get that mixed feeling: should I slice it and put it on my pipe? Or should I put it in a plate, cover it with whipped cream, a sprinkle of cinnamon and a glazed red cherry on top?


You should try it. You newer know if you don't try. Just don't blame me...


----------



## dieubussy

kvv098 said:


> You should try it. You newer know if you don't try. Just don't blame me...


I'd probably die from all the nicotine content ingested. So I stick to brownies on the plate and plug tobaccos in the bowl. Cheers!


----------



## WWhermit

commonsenseman said:


> Samuel Gawith Kendal Plug


That is such a lovely picture! I want one! or two...or three....

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

commonsenseman said:


> Samuel Gawith Kendal Plug


Sooo, how was it? Anywhere close to as good as it looks? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## commonsenseman

I thought it was pretty good, only had one bowl so far though. I bought a 1lb brick (awesome sight, if you've never seen one before) & jarred up all of it except for one bowls' worth. Based on that one bowl, I'm tempted to buy more. ipe:


----------



## manny816

UPS just delivered this today. I have already smoked my first bowl in a Savinelli Tobacco Grain Freehand. Looking forward to my next bowl.


----------



## thebayratt

Got this in the mail today.
Sutliff Private Stock Maple Street.

Its from the Atladis free sample site. Sorry, I can't find the link anymore. I requested it a few months back and it came in today. I was a kid in candy store when I saw I had a package; and free pipe baccy...... can't complain there.

















I haven't opened the seal yet, but it smells quite nice from what I can smell.


----------



## KickinItInSD

Found it, had to go through a huge Q/A thing though just to get this link.

Pipe Show Online - now at www.PipeShowOnline.com


----------



## Fritzchen

OK Guys,

I know that the quality of the photo is junk. My Dingleberry wont do any better.

This blurred vision is of an approximately 2 yr old SG Chocolate Flake, respelendent with delicious white crystals. Compared with a sample I took from a recently jarred bulk shipment, this aged stuff is STUPID GOOD!


----------



## Fritzchen

Here is a picture of a 1lb SG 'Grousemoor' plug.


----------



## commonsenseman

That Chocolate Flake looks awesome!


----------



## Abraxas

Just somethig i found laying around.

*Peterson - University Flake*



*Gawith & Hoggarth Co. - Dark Plug (unscented)*



*Gawith Hoggarth & Co - Black Pigtail*



*Samuel Gawith - Navy Flake*


----------



## Jack Straw

Gawith & Hoggarth Co. Dark Flake Scented




























Esoterica Tobacciana Dunbar


----------



## Jack Straw

Dunhill Royal Yacht Mixture


----------



## El Gringo

All that Penzance... I got a little woozie for a minute.
One of these days I'm gonna luck out and come across a site that does not have the words 'Out of Stock' next to it.


----------



## Garin

Here is Tambolaka, cut straight from the stick. Peel apart, pack, and enjoy!


----------



## Mister Moo

*Former's Straight Grain Flake*

Former's Straight Grain Flake - no virginia/perique flake easier to smoke.


----------



## timothy.ll

Here's a couple that have yet to be shown... Both are fantastic!

Balkan Sasieni



















Reviews: Balkan Sasieni - Balkan Sasieni pipe tobacco reviews

Esoterica Margate



















Reviews: Esoterica Tobacciana - Margate pipe tobacco reviews

Timothy


----------



## ruralhipster

MacBaren Vanilla Flake


----------



## WWhermit

ruralhipster said:


> MacBaren Vanilla Flake


I've never tried the stuff, but I gotta say that's one of the best shots I've seen!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dbreazeale

Here's some plumed out Samuel Gawith St. James flake.


----------



## laloin

that SG flake looks yummy, how long did you age it for?
troy


----------



## thebayratt

Nothing fancy, but my first true pipe tobacco purchase. I had some samples from other great BOTL and just went on a whim and got an ounce of Tinderbox's Black Russian from the clerk's suggestions.


----------



## EvoFX

thebayratt said:


> Nothing fancy, but my first true pipe tobacco purchase. I had some samples from other great BOTL and just went on a whim and got an ounce of Tinderbox's Black Russian from the clerk's suggestions.


shut up, were you in palm springs also? just purchased snowflake and midnight. both start good but end pretty rough haha


----------



## dbreazeale

laloin said:


> that SG flake looks yummy, how long did you age it for?
> troy


Troy, The package arrived on Thursday morning at 9am and it aged in the box on my couch until I got home and opened it at 3pm that afternoon. :eyebrows: I have no idea how long the retailer had it in their stock.


----------



## shannensmall

That SG flake looks awesome!


----------



## Abraxas

sam gawiths 1792

Flickr: cfb08dc2714c437bc76cd1331975162c's Photostream


----------



## teedles915

Abraxas said:


> sam gawiths 1792
> 
> Flickr: cfb08dc2714c437bc76cd1331975162c's Photostream


Here you go Bro.


----------



## Abraxas

I smoked that flake just this morning. It was way too late to smoke that stuff last night, it took mee several hours to take and produce that picture, i'm just learning this new technique. BUT Before i wen't to bed i stuffed it into my small bowled pipe which is devoted to lakeland blends.

So..

The tobacco had been in the pipe for good 8 hours berfore first light. I have a good 45 minute walk to work so i have time for a satisfying pipeful. The taste was strong but not anyway disturbing. Lots of smoke, no bite. Virginians and kentucky maybe. Strong good stuff.

It was my first time smoking this stuff.


----------



## Mr. Moustache

This is my first post as a newly registered user at puff.com and I would like to ring it in with a picture of my own. I noticed another fan of one of my favorite pipe tobaccos McClelland's Christmas Cheer. 

forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=54032&stc=1&d=1295778350

Apparently I am unable to post images until I have posted 30 messages I will come back when I have that ability.


----------



## Mr. Moustache

Huh well how bout that it looks like it posted the image in the thumbnails section anyway.


----------



## tobacmon

Mr. Moustache said:


> This is my first post as a newly registered user at puff.com and I would like to ring it in with a picture of my own. I noticed another fan of one of my favorite pipe tobaccos McClelland's Christmas Cheer.
> 
> forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=54032&stc=1&d=1295778350
> 
> Apparently I am unable to post images until I have posted 30 messages I will come back when I have that ability.


HAVE TRIED THE Christmas cheer FROM 09 AND REALLY ENJOY THIS STUFF--ANYONE LIKE OTHER YEARS?

Sorry about the caps Lock!


----------



## Mr. Moustache

I think my favorite was 07 but then again that was the first tin I bought. I have also just picked up a tin of 2010 Christmas cheer and it is every bit as astounding as last years


----------



## Mr. Moustache

Mr. Moustache said:


> This is my first post as a newly registered user at puff.com and I would like to ring it in with a picture of my own. I noticed another fan of one of my favorite pipe tobaccos McClelland's Christmas Cheer.


Ok so I finally reached 30 post so here is my picture:


----------



## Cadillac




----------



## Cadillac




----------



## El Gringo

Some 5 yr old stuff. Though I'm not the best at pics.


----------



## drastic_quench

G.L. Pease - Jackknife Plug

I've cut some thicker broken flake and thinner whole flakes.


----------



## Cadillac

Nice pic!

Nice blade too.


----------



## JHCsci

Just got my order from Cup o' Joe and Smoking Pipes. I really do love Penzance and not just hoarding it. I got a single tin a few months ago and just fell in love with it.


----------



## VFD421

Dan Tobacco - Hamborger Veermaster pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## User Name

that looks great


----------



## commonsenseman

Ah, so that's what the infamous "Beermaster" looks like eh?


----------



## VFD421

User Name said:


> that looks great


It also smokes great, to me at least p



commonsenseman said:


> Ah, so that's what the infamous "Beermaster" looks like eh?


Yes, there it is. I am glad I tried this again, good stuff.


----------



## Firedawg

Ok that seals it! I am adding that on my next TAD list. Nice pic 

+RG


----------



## VFD421

Firedawg said:


> Ok that seals it! I am adding that on my next TAD list. Nice pic
> 
> +RG


Thanks for the +RG. I just noticed this was pictured before on page 6 by Mr. Moo. Sorry for the duplicate, somehow missed it when i looked, darn bifocals.


----------



## Jack Straw

Reiner Long Golden Flake.










They don't call it long fer nuthin'.










And the money shot.


----------



## Zfog

That is just beautiful!


----------



## Hermit

Nice lookin' flake.


----------



## shannensmall

wow that is just amazing!


----------



## User Name

Either that's a huge flake, or you have abnormally small arms.


----------



## laloin

that Reiner LGF looks yummy. too bad none of the venders have it in stock atm
troy


----------



## RJpuffs

laloin said:


> that Reiner LGF looks yummy. too bad none of the venders have it in stock atm
> troy


SmokingPipes does have it (46 tins in stock, no less):
Reiner Long Golden Flake (Blend No. 71) 100g Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

JackStraw and anyone else that pops a tin - you should cut the absurdly long flakes into "human" size immediately after opening the tin. After a few hours, the flake starts to harden up and besides becoming impossible to remove from the tin (uncoiling), it also falls apart when slicing. Open tin, remove coils gingerly, cut with scissors into desired dimensions. Place back into tin, these "paint cans" are airtight if you bang them shut. Yeah, save the empties too, they are great for storing other baccy.


----------



## VFD421

Astleys No 44 Dark Virginia Flake










Astley's - No.44 Dark Virginia Flake pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## VFD421

Cornell & Diehl, Exhausted Rooster

Flake of Virginias dark fired burley and a dash of Perique.










Cornell & Diehl - Exhausted Rooster pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## RJpuffs

VFD421 said:


> Cornell & Diehl, Exhausted Rooster
> 
> Flake of Virginias dark fired burley and a dash of Perique.


Wow your Rooster had intact flakes? All I have ever seen are "broken" flake. Unless you pieced them together and glued them for the photo :third:


----------



## mugwump

RJpuffs said:


> Wow your Rooster had intact flakes? All I have ever seen are "broken" flake. Unless you pieced them together and glued them for the photo :third:


That's what I was thinking too. It sure looks nice with intact flakes.


----------



## VFD421

RJpuffs said:


> Wow your Rooster had intact flakes? All I have ever seen are "broken" flake. Unless you pieced them together and glued them for the photo :third:





mugwump said:


> That's what I was thinking too. It sure looks nice with intact flakes.


There is an honest to goodness B&M that actually opened up in this small town :jaw:, they don't have much but are just now getting a few tins in. So this tin wasn't punted onto my porch by the delivery guy. Maybe that's why?


----------



## shannensmall

VFD421 said:


> There is an honest to goodness B&M that actually opened up in this small town :jaw:, they don't have much but are just now getting a few tins in. So this tin wasn't punted onto my porch by the delivery guy. Maybe that's why?


From the looks of it, C&D shorted you any beetles. I would send them a strongly worded email.:spank:


----------



## Xodar

That exhausted rooster looks so tasty I just ordered a tin. Nice presentation on the picture.
I also noticed that Smokingpipes had the Stokkebye luxury's back in stock if anyone else has been looking for them.


----------



## bierundtabak

My tin of exhausted rooster came from smokingpipes in the mail, pretty much all flakes intact. Maybe I got lucky. It's a pretty tasty blend, although so far I havent been able to dig tobaccos with perique, imma keep trying though just in case.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Erinmore Flake*

Here is Erinmore Flake as presented in the tin. It is cut the short way in a narrow tin, it's moist, peachy-smelling and ready to smoke. I wish I could include the aroma.


----------



## donovanrichardson

*Re: Erinmore Flake*



Mister Moo said:


> Here is Erinmore Flake as presented in the tin. It is cut the short way in a narrow tin, it's moist, peachy-smelling and ready to smoke. I wish I could include the aroma.


Wow, that's gorgeous! I've got a tin of that on the way!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

I cant be on this thread anymore, I'm getting more and more jealous as the pages go by. Lovely pictures!


----------



## JHCsci

Just arrived today. One of my favorites. Time to cellar for a few years. Yum.


----------



## Max_Power

JHCsci said:


> Just arrived today. One of my favorites. Time to cellar for a few years. Yum.


That looks delicious. I jarred up a box of Sg chocolate flake earlier this week, and it smelled and tasted incredible.


----------



## FlimFlammery

It's Sam Gawith day here at the chateau with a little Samovar tag along.


----------



## laloin

FlimFlammery said:


> It's Sam Gawith day here at the chateau with a little Samovar tag along.


I'm seriouly jealous of you bah I missed the boat on SG blends again grrrrrrr
troy


----------



## KBibbs

FlimFlammery said:


> It's Sam Gawith day here at the chateau with a little Samovar tag along.


Is the 1792 always a flake? Also, is squadron leader? Lastly, how does FVF compare to say Orlik Golden sliced? 
I know these have probably all been asked before but I figured I'd throw it out there seeing as you just posted all these. :noidea:


----------



## Mister Moo

KBibbs said:


> Is the 1792 always a flake?


 Tis.



> Also, is squadron leader?


 Tisn't.



> Lastly, how does FVF compare to say Orlik Golden sliced? :noidea:


Twon't, other than they're both flakes. One is dark and brooding while the other is bright and cheerful.


----------



## FlimFlammery

KBibbs said:


> Is the 1792 always a flake? Also, is squadron leader? Lastly, how does FVF compare to say Orlik Golden sliced?
> I know these have probably all been asked before but I figured I'd throw it out there seeing as you just posted all these. :noidea:


1792 is only available in flake. SG makes a Full Virginia Plug but it's not usually available stateside as far as I can tell. Squadron Leader only comes in a ribbon cut.

To me, FVF has bit smoother, richer sweetness to it than OGS, which is more grassy/hay with a bit of tangyness. Both are good flakes in my book though.


----------



## KBibbs

Mister Moo said:


> Tis.
> 
> Tisn't.
> 
> Twon't, other than they're both flakes. One is dark and brooding while the other is bright and cheerful.


Love the language in this. Made me laugh.



FlimFlammery said:


> 1792 is only available in flake. SG makes a Full Virginia Plug but it's not usually available stateside as far as I can tell. Squadron Leader only comes in a ribbon cut.
> 
> To me, FVF has bit smoother, richer sweetness to it than OGS, which is more grassy/hay with a bit of tangyness. Both are good flakes in my book though.


And 1792 and SL are both englishes? I've heard of all of these a lot but never tried any. My local tobacconist only stocks a few bulk PS blends, and none of the flakes


----------



## owaindav

KBibbs said:


> Love the language in this. Made me laugh.
> 
> And 1792 and SL are both englishes? I've heard of all of these a lot but never tried any. My local tobacconist only stocks a few bulk PS blends, and none of the flakes


I don't believe 1792 is considered an english is it? I could very well be wrong. commonsenseman is my resident 1792 grognard so maybe he'll take time out of his busy day to answer if someone else doesn't beat him to it.


----------



## Mister Moo

KBibbs said:


> Love the language in this. Made me laugh. And 1792 and SL are both englishes?


Try this to get your feet on the ground: Ouellette's Tobacco Types/Descriptions;

and then try this: www.tobaccoreviews.com when you need to fill in the blanks;

and then try this for almost everything else: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/240173-ask-pipe-guy.html because these questions are wandering pretty far from "Take a Picture of You Tobacco."


----------



## CWL

Samuel Gawith Cob Plug. It is the solid version of 1792 Flake. This is 1lb of it being cut into 4 oz. chunks for jarring.










Samuel Gawith - Cob Plug pipe tobacco reviews


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Wow, those are sum tasty solid chunks!


----------



## Firedawg

CWL said:


> Samuel Gawith Cob Plug. It is the solid version of 1792 Flake. This is 1lb of it being cut into 4 oz. chunks for jarring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuel Gawith - Cob Plug pipe tobacco reviews


omg that just made me hungry! Cant wait till GL pease comes out with their next plug.


----------



## BrewShooter

CWL said:


> Samuel Gawith Cob Plug. It is the solid version of 1792 Flake. This is 1lb of it being cut into 4 oz. chunks for jarring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuel Gawith - Cob Plug pipe tobacco reviews


WOW!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Garin

Honestly? This is the thread that I am *most* excited to see (by far) when there are new posts. What is so viscerally appealing about all this tobacco? 

On slow days, I've been known to go right back to page 1 and visit them all again, just to lock in the memories.

That cob plug looks awesome!


----------



## dbreazeale

mmmmm...those SG plugs are a thing of beauty!


----------



## ChrisD

Wow, this is an amazing thread! I just read through the whole thing, and my TAD list multiplied lol


----------



## Sblumberjack

I am trying my first tin tobacco. I've always smoked more aromatic bulk tobacco from places like Up in Smoke and Tender Box. I was a little suprised at how expensive it was though, $18 for a 50g tin, is that about right?

Loved the smoke. It was so different from what I've been used to but I enjoyed it with some whiskey. All in all a good day off.


----------



## CWL

Just opened bag of Penzance showing the crystalization.


----------



## Evonnida

Not a pipe smoker at all, but some nice looking tobacco here!


----------



## Max_Power

Evonnida said:


> Not a pipe smoker at all, but some nice looking tobacco here!


Right?

This thread is what pushed me to start.


----------



## drastic_quench

This was purchased in England. The US tins look different.

















Good stuff. Extremely refined, yet tasty.


----------



## komakino

Great colors in that tin - makes me want to light up a pipe right now.


----------



## Zfog

GL Pease Triple Play


----------



## donovanrichardson

Nice looking tobacco there Zach, looks awesome!


----------



## Sblumberjack

Zfog said:


> GL Pease Triple Play


looks like a brownie


----------



## 68 Lotus

Some Estate/Store Sale Old tin of Plum cake, and two, (getting started) gifts.


----------



## SmoknTaz

CWL said:


> Just opened bag of Penzance showing the crystalization.


 That looks absolutely devine! :hungry:


----------



## shuckins

got this today from a friend in england.
thought it was a funny warning pic...lol


----------



## Rock31

ROFL! Best warning label ever.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

C&D's Briar Fox comes as a hunk of cake. Nice medium-bodied virginia blend.


----------



## commonsenseman

TJ, that's beautiful!


----------



## 68 Lotus

shuckins said:


> got this today from a friend in england.
> thought it was a funny warning pic...lol


:hmm:........*Well,.........You can bet I'm gonna stay Away from that Capstan! *:doh: :tsk:

..Wouldn't wanna be grabbin a guitar........ Sittin around in a circle singin!...Viva!......._.Viva!_........VIAGRA!!......._Prematurely!_ :lol:


----------



## Mister Moo

*Edgeworth Sliced*

Edgeworth Sliced (Flake) 1999 - oldie but goodie.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Diodon nepheligina said:


> C&D's Briar Fox comes as a hunk of cake. Nice medium-bodied virginia blend.


:hungry:


----------



## italiansmoker

Great pics all!!!


----------



## 68 Lotus

I don't know if I can even try it! :doh:....Cuz It nearly knocks me out just Sniffing it!! :faint:


----------



## laloin

68 Lotus said:


> I don't know if I can even try it! :doh:....Cuz It nearly knocks me out just Sniffing it!! :faint:


that looks yummy, go on smoke it, worse case you don't like it. someone here will trade ya something for it hehehhe
troy


----------



## italiansmoker

Before I paralyze this thread with all my tobacco pics (more than 150 and counting) I think there is better to post a link to my opened tins and bulk tobacco (coming soon) Gallery. Enjoy!

Brando's Tobacco Gallery


----------



## commonsenseman

Whoa, beautiful pics Luigi!


----------



## Troutman22

Moo that Edgeworth looks fantastic!!


----------



## Firedawg

Luigi you are my new hero! Thanks so much for sharing those pics.


----------



## Xodar

That is a truly awesome library Luigi!


----------



## SmoknTaz

italiansmoker said:


> Before I paralyze this thread with all my tobacco pics (more than 150 and counting) I think there is better to post a link to my opened tins and bulk tobacco (coming soon) Gallery. Enjoy!
> 
> Brando's Tobacco Gallery


 That's a fantastic catalog Luigi! Great visual reference. Bookmarked and looking forward to the bulks. :tu


----------



## italiansmoker

I updated my opened and bulk tobaccos Gallery, there are 283 pics in it now! Some tin/bulk description is still missing, I will complete asap. Here is the link:

Luigi's Tobacco Gallery

Enjoy!


----------



## DanR

italiansmoker said:


> I updated my opened and bulk tobaccos Gallery, there are 283 pics in it now! Some tin/bulk description is still missing, I will complete asap. Here is the link:
> 
> Luigi's Tobacco Gallery
> 
> Enjoy!


Geez Luigi, my TAD is hard enough to control without all those beautiful pictures!!!

That's a great collection (and will now be a regular reference for me). Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## DSturg369

Thanks for sharing Luigi, and everyone else too... Great pics! :tu


----------



## italiansmoker

DanR said:


> Geez Luigi, my TAD is hard enough to control without all those beautiful pictures!!! That's a great collection (and will now be a regular reference for me). Thanks for sharing it.


The only event that fixed my unconscious TAD was the recent pregnancy of my wife, a little _bambina _is coming and I will be dad for the very first time at my 40! I promised I will not buy tobacco for a couple of years but I'm not sure I will keep the promise!

There was some time I would to post something here, in fact my english don't let me to express myself as good as I wish to or at least at the same as I'm thinking to.

These Gallery is about the opened tins and bulk tobaccos in my collection, I think I will not open more till I finish some of them... (400+ tins waitings better times to). I'm glad you all liked my pics as much I got fun to build these Gallery. The point is to share knowledge and learn from each other!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

italiansmoker said:


> The only event that fixed my unconscious TAD was the recent pregnancy of my wife, a little _bambina _is coming and I will be dad for the very first time at my 40! I promised I will not buy tobacco for a couple of years but I'm not sure I will keep the promise!


Well, you can still get new/more baccy and don't have to break your promise if you receive it as birthday/christimas gifts and through trades. :biggrin:

Congratulations on being a future dad!


----------



## Evonnida

Why were my pics and post removed?


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Erich,

This thread is intended for pictures of individual tobaccos, either in tins or in bulk. Yours was a picture of your collection of tobaccos.

Here's a thread better devoted to this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...0901-photos-your-baccy-cellar-collection.html


----------



## Evonnida

Blaylock said:


> Erich,
> 
> This thread is intended for pictures of individual tobaccos, either in tins or in bulk. Yours was a picture of your collection of tobaccos.
> 
> Here's a thread better devoted to this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...0901-photos-your-baccy-cellar-collection.html


Ooops!! Thanks Dave, sorry about that and thanks for the correct link!


----------



## nate560

I know that there has been many pictures of Escudo but I wanted to show this one. Cracked it yesterday and noticed how much darker it is then a newer tin this tin is from 2004 and it smokes as good as it looks.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/121/6142011026.jpg/


----------



## 68 Lotus

Blaylock said:


> Erich,
> 
> This thread is intended for pictures of individual tobaccos, either in tins or in bulk. Yours was a picture of your collection of tobaccos.
> 
> Here's a thread better devoted to this: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...0901-photos-your-baccy-cellar-collection.html


I didn't see the


> *intended for pictures of individual tobaccos*


 either!?...:doh:

You might want to delete my post also!...#351 on page 24 I think..Cuz I just read the Title and posted up! :lol:


----------



## DanR

My latest TAD order arrived today!!


----------



## italiansmoker

Fantastic view Dan, thanks.


----------



## commonsenseman

Holy Flaming Crap, it's.....it's....beautiful :bawling:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

Have you ever seen a dog sniffing the grass/ground for an inordinate amount of time, only to suddenly flop over and start rolling in whatever it was smelling???...woof, woof...:mrgreen:


----------



## Katharsis

Escudo. Coincidentally, I'm smoking that right now. Still on my first tin, but during this smoke I'm finally starting to see why people like it so much. It's growing on me -- and it's also one of the only really good blends that's sold locally that I know of.

Also, yes, the FVF DOES look that good. Got mine in last night.


----------



## z0diac

DanR said:


> My latest TAD order arrived today!!












Probably my favorite pipe tobacco to date. I've been on a cigar kick as of late, but after seeing your shots, I could really go for a bowl of 1792 right now...


----------



## Mister Moo

*Samuel Gawith Commonwealth*

Described at tobaccoreviews.com as "broken flake" in the description. I find ribbon, not broken flake.

Not at all a tongue-burner but not the best rookie blend, either. This is one english blend I'm glad I _did not_ try when first starting out with a pipe; and I am doubly glad I did try it years later with a background in how the range of english blends can present themselves in different pipes. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## thebayratt

Just got these two tins in. Got an order for some Navy Fake and another tin of SL.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Condor*

Condor: soapy/lavender VA flake. It grew on me quickly.


----------



## italiansmoker

I really enjoy english OTC tobaccos. Condor, St.Bruno, etc... Can't live without them in my weekly rotation!


----------



## quo155

My little stash of pipe tobacco. I just recently moved...and have yet to be able to locate my actual pipes and stand!?!?

As I mentioned on another thread, I am not necessarily new to pipe smoking (been smoking a pipe on and off for over 16 years) but I have never really put much into it...until now...when i can't even find my pipes...and I am dying to smoke one! But, that's OK, the search continues!!!

Here is what I have thus far. The baggie in the top tray is a blend from one of my local B&M's that is called _"campfire"_, it is about six months old. All of the _Jamestowne Tradition_ packs are at least 5+ years old (still moist), the _Maple Street_ tin is about a year old (still moist), and the _Madeira Gold_ packs are around 60+ years old (seriously, I got them from an estate sale and were included in an unopened "Pipe starter kit" from the early 50's...needs a little moisture!).

Any comments, suggestions, etc. are requested!


----------



## gentimmy

what's your RH at, Tommy?


----------



## CWL

I just received my part of a trade with Luigi aka italiansmoker, and he is definitely one class act btw! 

Here is a tin of Edgeworth Sliced, estimated tin date 2003. Plan on sampling some as soon as I finish this post!


----------



## quo155

gentimmy said:


> what's your RH at, Tommy?


Sorry...I just saw your question...

The RH stays right around 65-67% in this humidor. The analog is never right and there for "looks". I use multiple digital hygrometers and test these often...however, I have not spent much time studying where my pipe tobac RH should be...or even if it OK for the tobac to be in a humidor.

I have decided recently to get more into pipe smoking...and so I know I have a lot of studying to do...as I begin my expansion on the pipe side...

Any help, or suggestions would be greatly apprecieted...


----------



## CWL

Hey quo155, just noticed your discussion. You don't need that high of a moisture level for pipe tobacco, it depends, but most baccy should be about 1/2 of your 65% RH levels. 

Also, if you plan on keeping cigars in that humidor, you shouldn't put pipe baccy in it at all as the cedar will absorb scents and flavors and possibly transfer them to your cigars. I do use a humidor for some pipe tobacco, but it is dedicated for pipe baccy only.

The best thing to do for the tobacco is to seal them inside mason jars that you can get for cheap at your local HW store or Target.


----------



## quo155

CWL said:


> Hey quo155, just noticed your discussion. You don't need that high of a moisture level for pipe tobacco, it depends, but most baccy should be about 1/2 of your 65% RH levels.
> 
> Also, if you plan on keeping cigars in that humidor, you shouldn't put pipe baccy in it at all as the cedar will absorb scents and flavors and possibly transfer them to your cigars. I do use a humidor for some pipe tobacco, but it is dedicated for pipe baccy only.
> 
> The best thing to do for the tobacco is to seal them inside mason jars that you can get for cheap at your local HW store or Target.


Thanks for the advice! Yes, this is a dedicated pipe tobac humidor. I have one just like it for infused cigars...and a wineador for my cigars.

I was not sure what the RH needed to be...and have always kept them around 65. I am considering getting some Mason Jars...for sure!


----------



## gentimmy




----------



## JuanOrez

Some 2010 Christmas Cheer and my Boswell nosewarmer. :banana:


----------



## Mister Moo

*Mick McQuaid Plug*

About as hard as stale fudge - slices neat and thin with a sharp pocketknife.


----------



## JuanOrez

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



Mister Moo said:


> About as hard as stale fudge - slices neat and thin with a sharp pocketknife.


This looks delicious. Can a guy find this plug in the US?


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



JuanOrez said:


> This looks delicious. Can a guy find this plug in the US?


A guy might do well swapping some OTC burley with a friend in the UK who can't buy Carter Hall. That, or have a friend who visits the UK bring a few plugs back for you. :dunno:


----------



## Nick S.

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



Mister Moo said:


> About as hard as stale fudge - slices neat and thin with a sharp pocketknife.


Looks like it has some mold growing on it, or am I seeing it wrong. What plug is that?


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



Nick S. said:


> Looks like it has some mold growing on it, or am I seeing it wrong. What plug is that?


Mick McQuaid Plug. That's his smiling little face on the label, I guess.

No mold, Nick - probably a little sugar from the casing or some release powder to free it from sticking to the press.


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*










It's my lunchtime and I'd seriously like to take a big bite outta that plug!

:biggrin1:


----------



## CWL

*Re: Mick McQuaid Plug*

You can't fool me with your picture! That's a hunk of burnt tri-tip!



Mister Moo said:


> About as hard as stale fudge - slices neat and thin with a sharp pocketknife.


----------



## ProbateGeek

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*










Just finished lunch and now REALLY wanna take a big bite outta that plug!

:ss


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Mick McQuid Plug*



Mister Moo said:


> Mick McQuaid Plug. That's his smiling little face on the label, I guess.
> 
> No mold, Nick - probably a little sugar from the casing or some release powder to free it from sticking to the press.


Mold wouldn't dare grow on your tobacco, Dan. I just did a search and can find NOBODY who sells a chunk of this stuff that big. I assume you came by it through dark and nefarious means. :spy: (Never mind that they don't sell it over here in any size.) Figures. How do you find this stuff!? Don't give me that, "You can get it in trade for Carter Hall." Yeah, and I can just call somebody in England and trade my Focus for a Bentley.

Just amazing. I'm still trying to get over the ultimate one-upsmanship of that Belgian tobacco. :shock: I fully expect you to come by a half pound sample of something they found during the last shuttle flight, placed into orbit by a little known experiment by Nicolai Tesla. We expect photos.

Jim -- who has never been to DisneyLand or had any weird tobacco to photograph.


----------



## Max_Power

All these plug tobacco pics made me russel up a pic I'd taken earlier and never posted. (At least I don't remember posting it yet)

Just your run of the mill Jack Knife Plug. One of my favorites.


----------



## ProbateGeek

Thanks for the new wallpaper!


----------



## Max_Power

Let me know if you want a higher rez. I sized it down for the thread.


----------



## Thirston

Wow, best JK pic yet! 
Wallpaper it is.


----------



## Max_Power

This size should be better suited for wallpaper


----------



## ProbateGeek

Max_Power said:


> Let me know if you want a higher rez. I sized it down for the thread.


Sure, I'll PM you with my email address.

Can you make it scratch 'n sniff?

:ss


----------



## keen smoke

Looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Peter Stokkebye Villiger "After Dinner"*

Is it a vaper like the label says - or is it a vaperbur like some web sites say - and like it smells when you smoke it? :?:


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Peter Stokkebye Villiger "After Dinner"*



Mister Moo said:


> Is it a vaper like the label says - or is it a vaperbur like some web sites say - and like it smells when you smoke it? :?:


Tobakrevs says that the tin description says, "Mature Flue-cured Virginias spiced with Louisiana Perique for a rich tobacco experience. A flake tobacco made from flue-cured Virginia and aromatic Burley, spiced with Louisiana Perique. The blend has a smooth, complex tobacco taste with an aroma associated with traditional Bali/Dutch tobaccos."

No doubt, Dan has stumbled onto a first run of new labels for the new release, right before they had a last minute change to the description, adding "aromatic Burley", and one of them wound up in the first delivery of labels. Figures. The most mundane tobacco holding turns into a treasure for Dan. Probably worth a fortune, like postage stamps with upside down flags.


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Peter Stokkebye Villiger "After Dinner"*



freestoke said:


> ...No doubt, Dan has stumbled onto a first run of new labels for the new release, right before they had a last minute change to the description, adding "aromatic Burley", and one of them wound up in the first delivery of labels...


We shall see. the back label (top) doesn't quite agree with the front label (bottom). If my ship comes in on this one you're in for half the treasure. there. It's on public record.


----------



## freestoke

*Re: Peter Stokkebye Villiger "After Dinner"*



Mister Moo said:


> We shall see. the back label (top) doesn't quite agree with the front label (bottom). If my ship comes in on this one you're in for half the treasure. there. It's on public record.


You're question appears to be answered then! :tu Sorry to get your hopes up, Moo.

Looks a lot like Reiner LGF. You could be the first to review it on tobakrevs! Give us a sneak preview, Dan, how does it smoke?


----------



## Mister Moo

*Re: Peter Stokkebye Villiger "After Dinner"*



freestoke said:


> ...how does it smoke?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...e-villiger-1888-after-dinner.html#post3440161


----------



## Nick S.

Edit: Wrong Thread

Here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...your-baccy-cellar-collection.html#post3443355


----------



## Nick S.

Hmm, can't seem to figure out how to get pictures to work... at least I can't see it on my computer...

Edit: Got it figured out...


----------



## keen smoke

Thought I'd post a few things I have open right now from my cell phone camera.

One of my older tins of Old Gowrie:









McClelland Matured Virginia - Navy Cavendish









McClelland Matured Virginia - #27

















Park Lane - Red Paramour


----------



## DanR

I love this thread, so I figured I'd better contribute...

I recieved a tin of GL Pease Union Square from RJ Puffs, with a tin date of 2009. I just had to open it, especially considering that it's one of my favorite tobaccos.


----------



## Troutman22

Just wanted to chime in on how much I dig this thread. Thanks everyone for your pictures. Keep them coming everyone!!


----------



## Max_Power

Park Lane Tobacconists 2011 Christmas Cake.

I haven't really been a fan of aromatics, but the Christmas blends I picked up at Park Lane have been fantastic. They taste almost as good as they smell, which is amazing.


----------



## Mister Moo

Wow. Plenty flavor - not a headblower. Sweet and sweet.


----------



## Jlee

Heres mine too many to list.


----------



## Troutman22

I get twitchy when this thread isnt on the first page.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Although earier in this thread there was some pics of Anni Kake, I thought I'd add some of my own since Russ and the folks at Pipes & Cigars were so accomodating. 4lb brick getting jarred:






















As you'll se below, tobacco storage is:








SERIOUS BUSINESS!


----------



## ProbateGeek

Contrabass Bry said:


> Although earier in this thread there was some pics of Anni Kake, I thought I'd add some of my own since Russ and the folks at Pipes & Cigars were so accomodating. 4lb brick getting jarred:
> 
> View attachment 66132
> 
> View attachment 66133
> 
> View attachment 66134
> 
> 
> As you'll se below, tobacco storage is:
> View attachment 66135
> 
> 
> SERIOUS BUSINESS!


Your attachments don't work, Bryan. You tease. p


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Working on it. Chalk it up to "user error"...


----------



## WWhermit

Contrabass Bry said:


> Working on it. Chalk it up to "user error"...


Bahhh!! And it was Anni Kake too!!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## WWhermit

Jlee said:


> Heres mine too many to list.
> View attachment 37308


Jlee, that pic better belongs in the "pic of your tobacco cellar" found here. You'll find some ridiculous cellars there!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## FiveStar

Jeeeeebus! Yer baccy is in a safe?!?! Put the guns and jewels in that thang! You worried about the Baccy-boogie-man?!?!

That Anny Kake does look tasty though...


----------



## laloin

that looks yummy 4 pounds of anniversary kake. mmmmmm
troy


----------



## DanR

Being that I love SG Navy Flake, which is a Navy Flake with lots of exceptional Latakia mixed in, I was excited to hear that Greg Pease had created a similar monster - I had to have some.










It is quite different than SG Navy Flake. The rum is much stronger, but the Latakia is still very prevalent. The base tobacco is very high quality, which is typical of GLP. This is a great smoke - much better than SG.


----------



## Troutman22

Here is a tin of 5yr old Wessex Campaign Dark Flake.


----------



## Bad Finger




----------



## RupturedDuck

Shoowee! It looks like those four pipes have their work cut out for them!

RD


----------



## drastic_quench

This is the cellar thread.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...0901-photos-your-baccy-cellar-collection.html


----------



## Blaylock-cl

When I get some free time, I'm going to peruse the entire thread and edit out some of the "off topic" posts as well as update the tobaccos listed in Post #1. In the meantime, let's keep the future posts geared toward individual tins and tobaccos. Thanks!


----------



## eyesack

Blaylock said:


> When I get some free time, I'm going to peruse the entire thread and edit out some of the "off topic" posts as well as update the tobaccos listed in Post #1. In the meantime, let's keep the future posts geared toward individual tins and tobaccos. Thanks!


Dave, when you get some free time, you should come out to one of our Garage Days herfs !


----------



## DanR

I sorta doubt they had tobacco THIS good back in Sherlock's day...


----------



## freestoke

DanR said:


> I sorta doubt they had tobacco THIS good back in Sherlock's day...


Sherlock wouldn't put a fru-fru tobacco like that in his pipe! oke: But it really does look extra nice! :smile:


----------

